# [Clavier] numlock sur un portable inactif (RESOLU)

## rem5

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'en rendre compte mais je suppose que le probléme est présent depuis l'install.

Le fait d'activer le numlock à part allumer la LED ne change rien aussi bien ss X que en console. le numlock sur ce portable s'active via une touche de fonction (Fn + Num LK).

ci dessous ma config ds le xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

Dans le fichier /var/log/kdm.log il y a ces erreurs là :

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
> ...

 

mais je suis pas sur que ce soit lié vu le nombre qui les ont...même si je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de les corriger

et celle dans /etc/conf/keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> # Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> ...

 

si besoin de plus d'info sur la machine : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3Jp

Est ce que vous auriez quelques idées sur ce probléme ?

Merci d'avance

EDIT : kdm.log + rectification titreLast edited by rem5 on Sat Jan 12, 2008 5:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Enlight

Peut être parcequ'il n'y a pas de pavé numérique? Ok je --> []

Plus sérieusement je ne suis pas sur que le clavier en question soit un pc105, quand bien même il aurait un pavé numérique.

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## rem5

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Peut être parcequ'il n'y a pas de pavé numérique? Ok je --> []
> 
> Plus sérieusement je ne suis pas sur que le clavier en question soit un pc105, quand bien même il aurait un pavé numérique.

 

Je ne pense pas que ca soit un 105 touches mais j'ai essayé en ne précisant pas et pas de changement.

----------

## kopp

Tu as quel type de clavier ? quel portable ?

Si tu as gnome ou kde; tu dois pouvoir facilement naviguer dans les différents modele disponibles, sinon, tu sors le guide Gentoo de config de Xorg, et tu te tapes la recherche à la main dans les fichiers...

----------

## julroy67

Celà serait pas un bug de Xorg ou quelquechose comme ça en cours ? (Moi sur mon clavier j'ai pu Verr. Maj ni Pavé Numérique, du à ce fameux bug de X)

----------

## gbetous

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Celà serait pas un bug de Xorg ou quelquechose comme ça en cours ? (Moi sur mon clavier j'ai pu Verr. Maj ni Pavé Numérique, du à ce fameux bug de X)

 

Pareil, sur un clavier tout ce qu'il y a de plus traditionnel, ça marche plus (depuis la version 1.4 de Xorg je crois ???)

----------

## rem5

Le problème ne se situe pas au niveau du serveur Xorg, sur mon fixe aucun prob de pavé numérique, et je suis en stable (amd64) pour les 2.

Je pense plutôt pour un probléme plus lié au matériel vu que même sans démarrer X, le vérouillage numérique ne fonctionne pas.

Je vais essayer avec un live cd genre ubuntu pour voir ce que ca donne

sinon essayé ss KDE de changer de type de clavier sans acun résultat positif...

et sinon je n'ai jms essayé ss windows et n'ai plus la possibilité, il n'a pas vécu plus de 10mn...  :Wink: 

----------

## rem5

voila le type de pavé numérique :

Image du "pavé" numérique

sinon pour la machine voir le lien dans le premier post

----------

## SnowBear

Pour info :

avec xorg-x11 7.3 et xorg-server 1.4-r2 je n'ai plus non plus le pavé numérique en faisant fn+num.

----------

## geekounet

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *julroy67 wrote:*   Celà serait pas un bug de Xorg ou quelquechose comme ça en cours ? (Moi sur mon clavier j'ai pu Verr. Maj ni Pavé Numérique, du à ce fameux bug de X) 
> 
> Pareil, sur un clavier tout ce qu'il y a de plus traditionnel, ça marche plus (depuis la version 1.4 de Xorg je crois ???)

 

Les leds ne fonctionnent plus, mais les touches fonctionnent quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## rem5

version installé :

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

----------

## julroy67

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*    *julroy67 wrote:*   Celà serait pas un bug de Xorg ou quelquechose comme ça en cours ? (Moi sur mon clavier j'ai pu Verr. Maj ni Pavé Numérique, du à ce fameux bug de X) 
> 
> Pareil, sur un clavier tout ce qu'il y a de plus traditionnel, ça marche plus (depuis la version 1.4 de Xorg je crois ???) 
> 
> Les leds ne fonctionnent plus, mais les touches fonctionnent quand même 

 

Oui, exactement   :Laughing:  (c'est juste embêtant pour l'utilisateur)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rem5

Bon ca y est j'ai trouvé, le problème n'a rien à voir avec la distrib mais c'était une option dans le bios qui permet d'activer la fonction Numlock....je vois pas l'intéret de pouvoir désactiver le fonctionnement de la touche Numlock....  :Question: 

Merci pour tout   :Smile: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *rem5 wrote:*   

> Bon ca y est j'ai trouvé, le problème n'a rien à voir avec la distrib mais c'était une option dans le bios qui permet d'activer la fonction Numlock....je vois pas l'intéret de pouvoir désactiver le fonctionnement de la touche Numlock.... 
> 
> Merci pour tout  

 

/me serait intéresser par une fonctionnalité de ce genre : enfin, je m'explique :

j'utilise un clavier 105 touches sans fils quand je suis @home avec mon laptop, mais j'aimerais que mon clavier 84 touches puissent ne pas prendre en considération le num. lock histoire de pouvoir continuer à me servir du clavier du laptop quand le clavier 105 touches est loin (ou débranccher) ou encore pour pas avoir à switcher Numlock activé / désactivé suivant que je suis @home ou @en vadrouille avec mon laptop.

Je suis pas très clair mais ça peut avoir une utilité "pour d'autres" ...

D'ailleurs je vais aller faire un tour dans mon bios !!

----------

